# Renting a car in the UK with a UAE license?



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Bit obscure this but hope someone can help, as Google has let me down.

My UK license has expired, but my UAE license is still valid. Being a UK citizen, can I rent a car on the UAE license?

Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

My wife got an international driving license for her UAE license by simply popping down to the police department I believe.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Short answer is yes, I've done it before, the rental company asked me if I had a UK license, I said no, and they huffed and puffed and did it anyway. I'd suggest (for belt and braces) you also get an international driving permit too.

BTW, It's raining and a tad miserable in the UK at the moment - no doubt a breath of fresh air from the 50+ you're currently enduring.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes you definitely can hire a car on your UAE license - did it at Gatwick and Heathrow


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I do it quite regularly. Just tell the car hire people that I had to switch to a UAE licence when I moved here. They always accept that and assume I mean that I handed in/cancelled my UK licence. Bit of hassle occasionally but it saves getting points on my UK licence ;-/


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> I do it quite regularly. Just tell the car hire people that I had to switch to a UAE licence when I moved here. They always accept that and assume I mean that I handed in/cancelled my UK licence. Bit of hassle occasionally but it saves getting points on my UK licence ;-/



If you get stopped for a suspected driving offence by the UK police they will automatically check you against the Police National Computer (PNC) and DVLA using your name and date of birth.

If you show up as having a UK license, any points from a conviction or fixed penalty will be attributed to the UK license.

My father lived in the far east for many years and was stopped in the UK for a traffic offence. Although his UK photocard had expired, his license was still active so despite showing his "expat" license, they picked up his UK one on the database.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

zin said:


> My wife got an international driving license for her UAE license by simply popping down to the police department I believe.


Sorry not police department: http://www.dubai.ae/en.portal?topic,Article_000808,1,&_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=general


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

zin said:


> Sorry not police department: http://www.dubai.ae/en.portal?topic,Article_000808,1,&_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=general


Indeed, I got mine at the Dnata travel centre on SZR, next to the Metroplex. Upstairs, the govt. travel section on the left from the escalator. They'll do you while you wait.


----------

